# Tips for Clark hill



## tradhunter98 (Apr 25, 2013)

Ok I live 1hour from the lake and would love to try it out but don't know where to go if anyone could help me it would be great. Hartwell and Russell has died off bad for us. Thanks for the help!


----------



## UpSouth811 (Apr 25, 2013)

russell died off? shot it last night and put a hurtin on some fish


----------



## tradhunter98 (Apr 25, 2013)

What end of the lake we shot to midnight and only saw prob 30 or so


----------



## rollins 93 (Apr 25, 2013)

You can put in about anywhere and do good.


----------



## UpSouth811 (Apr 25, 2013)

if i was clicking i would have clicked prolly 1000 fish in the 4 hrs we shot or more easy

i hope the hill is not still shut down like when we shot the classic. a lot of dead water that night


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 25, 2013)

Clarks Hill is still about 6' low, but not as low as it was last summer. Just like any other lake-there are fish in it, just go find them. I was down there about a week ago and carp were starting to roll, a few gar were up, but not prime time yet.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Apr 25, 2013)

UpSouth811 said:


> if i was clicking i would have clicked prolly 1000 fish in the 4 hrs we shot or more easy
> 
> i hope the hill is not still shut down like when we shot the classic. a lot of dead water that night



Not trying to find your spots but are y'all shooting main lake coves or major creeks or what but we shot some main lake coves Tuesday night for prob 4 hours and there were no fish. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Flaustin1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Tradhunter was that you i saw at cleveland access last week on hartwell?  We shot hartwell night before last and only put 26 in the boat.  It has died off bad.  All the fish we shot were big but the numbers just werent there.


----------



## stevetarget (Apr 25, 2013)

I saw a lot of carp and gar in keg creek at the cove where the wildwood boat ramps are. Matter of fact i saw gar in every cove I fished in keg creek and Chigoe creek.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Apr 26, 2013)

We shot the hill Monday night and only seen prolly 4 carp and 5 gar... We are looking to go to Russell soon


----------



## tradhunter98 (Apr 26, 2013)

Flaustin1 said:


> Tradhunter was that you i saw at cleveland access last week on hartwell?  We shot hartwell night before last and only put 26 in the boat.  It has died off bad.  All the fish we shot were big but the numbers just werent there.



We have shot around that ramp in fact shot it last night only killed 3 carp and a pile of shad. We shoot a big green flat bottom boat. Are u shooting a fan?


----------



## HuntFishLive (Apr 26, 2013)

The carp have stopped spawning in most all the places on the lake that we fish.Two weeks ago you could go out to almost anywhere on the lake and shoot a pile of fish. Went last night and did not see the first carp. They must have moved back out to deep water.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Apr 26, 2013)

What lake? The hill?


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Apr 26, 2013)

Cold snap pushes em back out at night... During the day they are all over!


----------



## UpSouth811 (Apr 26, 2013)

Hopefully they will be out for the hunt for life shoot


----------



## Flaustin1 (Apr 27, 2013)

tradhunter98 said:


> We have shot around that ramp in fact shot it last night only killed 3 carp and a pile of shad. We shoot a big green flat bottom boat. Are u shooting a fan?



Nah we shoot a troller rig.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Apr 27, 2013)

Flaustin1 said:


> Nah we shoot a troller rig.



Have y'all been doing any good on Hartwell?


----------



## tbrown913 (Apr 28, 2013)

Germany creek and big Hart hold fish, also all around parksville. parksville is normally clear too


_Posted  from  Gon.com App for Android_


----------



## Flaustin1 (Apr 28, 2013)

Nah hartwell has been slow at night.  You can shoot a good many gar during the day though.


----------

